# General > Recipes >  Curry base(restaurant style)

## hotrod4

Here is my recipe for the Curry base that they use in Restaurants.
I worked in In an Indian and learnt this. Have reduced the quantity to make it easier for everyone!. :: 
Once you've made this base it will do approx 4 portions of sauce that can feed 2 or 3  each time genorously. Its ideal for freezing.
Once you've made this you can make *ANY* curry you want.(I will post some here!)

heres the base:
*Curry Base*


Serves 8


 5 Onions (roughly cut)
 2 Carrots (sliced)
 2 Poatatoes (sliced)
 5/6 Cloves of Garlic (sliced)
 1 Red Pepper (rough cut)
 3 Chiilis


 1x 400g tin Chopped Tomatoes


Curry mix:
 1 ½ tsp Cumin
 1 tsp ground Coriander
 1tsp Turmeric
 1 tsp Paprika
 1 ½ tsp Curry Powder
 ½ tsp Garam Masala


 1 pint of stock or (1 pint of water and 2  Chichken stock cubes)

Method:
 Put 2 tbsp on Groundnut oil in large pan.
 Fry all the veg for 5 mins approx.
 Add your curry mix and fry for a further 5 mins.
 Add Tin of tomatoes and stock.
 Stir,Bring to the boil and simmer for 1 hour approx.
 Allow to cool and then Liquidise into 4 x 600ml Containers.


I make this regularly and thought I'd share it. :Smile:

----------


## sjr014

Sounds lovely Hotrod but i prefer a curry as a carry out so next time ur makin a batch ma address is........................Lol

----------


## hotrod4

> Sounds lovely Hotrod but i prefer a curry as a carry out so next time ur makin a batch ma address is........................Lol


I can send it Digitally to you, may be abit messy by the time it comes down your line though!! ::

----------


## wndyndy

whatever u got for ur curry recipes, don't forget the cream, it makes ur curry smoothy n creamy ::

----------


## KILTIECAULDBUM

> Once you've made this you can make *ANY* curry you want.(I will post some here!)


I have tried your Dhansak using your Base sauce & it was excellento. What other curry recipes do you have then?

Cheers,
Kcb.

----------


## floyed

I would like to see more of your curry recipes too :Grin:

----------


## A9RUNNER

Just made a batch of your curry base and planning to make a dhansak with some of it tomorrow, The base itself is very tasty. Any chance of some more recipes  :Grin:  



Thinking I am going to get fat(ter)!!

----------


## hotrod4

> Just made a batch of your curry base and planning to make a dhansak with some of it tomorrow, The base itself is very tasty. Any chance of some more recipes  
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking I am going to get fat(ter)!!


  Have posted another 2 for you to try.
You can experiment with the base and add bits and bobs to it to make different curries.
As long as you stick to the base plus garlic & tom puree, you can add whatever ingredients you like to make your own style.( i.e 2 onions to make dopiaza etc).
If you want hot curry then always add chilli if not then leave it out. (fresh is better as it has a more pungent taste)
Glad you like the base!. Its so much fun making your own and the aroma makes you hungry!! :Wink:

----------


## A9RUNNER

The Dhansak was fantastic!! Blew the door out of any takeaway I have had before. I can see my take-away spend reducing. Will go for a Bhuna next then start experimenting myself. 

Dont suppose you can tell me how to make a nana bread as shop bought ones are rubbish!

----------


## hotrod4

> The Dhansak was fantastic!! Blew the door out of any takeaway I have had before. I can see my take-away spend reducing. Will go for a Bhuna next then start experimenting myself. 
> 
> Dont suppose you can tell me how to make a nana bread as shop bought ones are rubbish!


Will post it shortlY for you!!!!!

----------


## m.scullion

Hi i have just cone across your curry base that im going to make but could you give a recipe for a madras to go with the base please?

----------


## changilass

You will find it here http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...ghlight=madras

Its really quite nice.

----------


## blackcat777

Hi, love the look of this base recipe - I can never get a curry to work for me but this looks really promising so I will try again today.  What would I have to add to make something not too strong like a rogan Josh please?  And thank you again for sharing....  also what about a recipe for nan bread and chapati's?  Getting very adventurous now...lol X

----------


## arch2026

:Frown:  i need more of your recipes hotrod....made your curry base and have got the dhansak and bhuna recipes but need more, more, more....they're GREAT.....many thanks


> Here is my recipe for the Curry base that they use in Restaurants.
> I worked in In an Indian and learnt this. Have reduced the quantity to make it easier for everyone!.
> Once you've made this base it will do approx 4 portions of sauce that can feed 2 or 3 each time genorously. Its ideal for freezing.
> Once you've made this you can make *ANY* curry you want.(I will post some here!)
> 
> heres the base:
> *Curry Base*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## dblonde

Where can I find the dhansak recipe? Can't seem to find it on here? And the bhuna would be good too if anyone can find it? Thanks.

----------


## changilass

http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...hlight=Dhansak

----------


## octane

Tried this myself, The base is fantastic so made the Bhuna and although better than off the shelf jars it just wasnt as good as the likes of the Spice Tandoori.  

There is so many spices its hard to pinpoint what to tweak to give it the edge apart from trial and error

Any good Jalfrezi recipes to go with the base I could try ?


Also If your needing spices/herbs go to the *Weigh2save* scoop shop in Dempster street......I needed Fenugreek leaves and this is where I got them.  Great selection of ingredients

Phone number no longer works after letting her know but she was aware and yet to amend the homepage

----------


## cazdan

hi just made your curry sauce one word SUPERB!!!!!!!!! keep the recipies coming.

----------


## ringmore

hi any chance of a dopoiaza and rogan josh recipe please. lovely base curry recipe, thanks :Smile:

----------

